# Agrément et periscolaire



## Papillon761 (Dimanche à 12:51)

Bonjour,
Je viens tout juste de commencer ce métier formidable d assistante maternelle et en signant un contrat,une maman m'a posé une question. 
J'ai un agrément pour 2 enfants et celle-ci m'a demandé s'il était possible de faire du periscolaire pour son grand-frère le mercredi apm et pendant les vacances scolaires. 
Sur mon attestation d'agrément rien n'est spécifié pour le periscolaire,je dois donc contacter le PMI?
Désolée je suis un peu perdue
Merci beaucoup !


----------



## NounouNana (Dimanche à 13:06)

Bonjour, vous pouvez effectivement prendre le grand frère sur votre 2eme place mais cela voudrait dire que vous sacrifiez 1 place pour un contrat temps plein pour toucher des clopinettes avec le périsco ! ou sinon trouver un autre contrat qui pourrait compléter le périsco style enseignant mais bon pas top à mon avis !


----------



## Griselda (Dimanche à 13:12)

Tes places sur ton Agrément ne mentionnant rien t'autorise à l’octroyer au profit d'un enfant de tout âge (jusquà 18 ans) et un type de contrat aussi bien à temps plein qu'à temps partiel. 
S'il ne mentionne rien concernant les horaires alors tu ne peux accueillir qu'en horaire de journées c'est à dire *pas* en Horaire Atypique. 
Si tu as rempli un CERFA avant septembre 2022 les HA sont avant 7h le matin, après 20h le soir + le samedi, dimanche et jour férié même en journée. Si ton CERFA a été fait après septembre 2022, verifie ce qu'il y a dessus car alors ça devrait être avant 8h et après 18h.

Donc non tu n'as pas besoin d'en reférer à ta PMI pour prendre un enfant de plus de 3 ans, ça te regarde.
Mais, il y a un mais, as tu interêt à accepter de donner cette place pour un perisco sachant que tu n'as que 2 places possibles, 2 sources de revenu seulement? Sauf si ce PE est OK pour te payer un contrat à temps plein (195h/mois), non car même si tu aurais le droit de completer ce contrat avec un bébé si lui n'aurait pas besoin de toi le mercredi et vacances scolaires, rien ne te garantie que tu trouverais facilement ce type de contrat pour completer ton salaire, ni combien de temps il resterait.

Mon conseil dès lors que tu n'as que 2 places à pourvoir est de te concentrer sur un temps plein, un salaire sans IE et IR de minimum 500€/mois/contrat sinon tu ne t'en sortiras pas.

Attention avant d'accepter un si petit contrat il faut vraiment se poser les bonnes questions car si finalement ce n'est pas viable pour toi tu serais contrainte de démissionner au profit d'un meilleur contrat ce qui pose plusieurs problèmes:
- le risque que la PMI voit d'un mauvais oeil que tu destabilise le lien avec un enfant
- la suspension de tes ARE durant minimum 4 mois et si entre temps tu perds un autre contrat (par exemple celui du petit frère) tu ne seras pas indemnisée.

Perso je ne concède une place perisco que si ma 4eme place est vacante (4, pas 2!), que si c'est pour un enfant que j'ai eut bébé (qui me connait, connait mes règles de vie), qu'à un taux horaire maxi (car il y a presque toujours perte seche), si c'est résoluement dans l'interêt de l'enfant lui même et non celui du PE qui trouve plus pratique de récuperer ses 2 enbfants au même endroit sans se demander si lui ne serait pas mieux au centre aéré avec ses copains de son âge et non toute la journée avec des bébés, avec son petit frère qu'il préfèrerait peut être éviter justement...


----------



## Papillon761 (Dimanche à 13:17)

Désolée j'ai oublié de préciser : j ai déjà signé 2 contrats (pleins) pour mes 2 agréments et c est en signant le 2ème contrat que la maman m'a demandé pour le periscolaire pour son frère. 
Je dois donc contacter la PMI pour avoir un accord?


----------



## Sandrine2572 (Dimanche à 13:23)

Bonjour

Donc vous êtes au complet niveau agrément vous n avez plus de places de  disponibles

Si vous voulez acceuillir le grand frère oui il vous faut contacter la pmi pour avoir une place supplémentaire sur votre agrément, le faite que vous venez  tout juste de commencer ce métier ne va pas jouer en votre faveur , mais vue que c est le grand frère d un de vos acceuilli ça peu jouer entm votre faveur

Vous risquez  rien de faire la demande


----------



## booboo (Dimanche à 13:24)

Vous êtes agréée pour deux enfants, donc vous ne pouvez pas avoir plus de deux enfants en même temps.
Donc oui , vous devez demander soit une dérogation nominative, soit une place de plus.
Mais vu que vous débutez, cela ne sera peut être pas accordé.
Mais pour l'instant, la réponse à la maman c'est non, je ne peux pas accueillir le grand frère.


----------



## Papillon761 (Dimanche à 13:33)

Super merci à toutes pour vos explications. Je sais maintenant que contacter la PMI peut être la solution mais débutant n est pas forcément un des meilleurs arguments,je vais voir cela 
J en profite également,savez-vous d ici combien de temps (environ) est-il possible de faire une demande d'extension d'agrément pour que je puisse avoir un contrat à temps plein?
La.PMI m avait parlé de "quelques mois" mais quels sont vos conseils pour que cette extension soit plus accordée ?


----------



## Sandrine2572 (Dimanche à 13:38)

Ça dépend beaucoup des régions et aussi de votre contexte familial et de votre maison ou appartemment , chez moi c est environ 1 an

Mais là vous ne risquez rien de demander pour le grand frère vue que sa serait un contrat en peri scolaire , hormis un refus c est tout ce que vous risquez

Vous avez commencé quand ce métier ?


----------



## Papillon761 (Dimanche à 15:19)

Non j ai juste fait l adaptation du 1er cette semaine et demain je commence avec
Je fais aussi l adaptation du 2eme cette semaine pour commencer le 12 janvier


----------



## Sandrine2572 (Dimanche à 15:22)

Effectivement c est tout frais ,  vous avez fait la formation dans son intégrale ?


----------



## Papillon761 (Dimanche à 15:41)

Oui oui tout a été fait ainsi que mon PSC1


----------



## Griselda (Dimanche à 17:14)

Si tu veux prendre un enfant en plus de tes 2 contrats à temps plein, qu'il soit en perisco ou pas, oui tu es obligée de demander une place supplémentaire à la PMI et au CD sans quoi tu n'as pas le droit de le faire.
Si c'est accordé par écrit tu auras un nouvel Agrément et ce n'est qu'à partir de là que tu pourrais le faire. 
En attendant ne t'avance pas trop car en débutant il n'est pas du tout certain que la PMI accepte, surtout qu'aujourd'hui les places ne peuvent plus avoir de restriction d'âge donc les PMI sont plus réticentes, n'ayant pas de garde fou. 
Mais si c'est au bénéfice d'un grand frère c'est un point qui peu jouer en ta faveur.
Si tu pourrais être interressée par cette demande, commence par réflechir à un taux horaire pour celui ci car il n'y a aucune bonne raison de le faire au même taux horaire que le bébé à temps plein. Fais un devis en expliquant aux PE que s'ils confirment qu'ils sont interressés alors seulement tu formulera une demande à ta PMI, sans garantie que ce soit accepté.

Ici pour limiter les demandes intempestives des AMs au grès des propositions qu'elles avaient qui n'aboutissaient pas toujours nous avions reçu un courrier expliquant qu'aucune demande d'extension ne serait envisagée-accordée par la PMI en dehors de ce calendrier: un an - 3 ans - 5 ans de la date d'Agrément.
Là tu débute, si on a jugé que 2 enfants en accueil c'était bien pour commencer je me demande quel argument pourrais tu mettre en avant pour demander déjà une extension puisque tu ne peux pas encore avancer une expérience pro du terrain. Sauf si la raison pour laquelle tu n'as que 2 places c'est que tu avais toi même limité ta demande mais que la PMI t'en aurait bien donné plus?
Perso j'attendrais un an. De toute façon par expérience s'occuper en même temps d'une fratrie n'est souvent pas une si bonne idée. De plus si les PE ne posent la question que maintenant c'est surement que le besoin n'est pas imperatif du tout sinon c'est cette recherche là qu'ils auraient fait dès le début.


----------



## Papillon761 (Dimanche à 20:36)

Griselda a dit: 


> Si tu veux prendre un enfant en plus de tes 2 contrats à temps plein, qu'il soit en perisco ou pas, oui tu es obligée de demander une place supplémentaire à la PMI et au CD sans quoi tu n'as pas le droit de le faire.
> Si c'est accordé par écrit tu auras un nouvel Agrément et ce n'est qu'à partir de là que tu pourrais le faire.
> En attendant ne t'avance pas trop car en débutant il n'est pas du tout certain que la PMI accepte, surtout qu'aujourd'hui les places ne peuvent plus avoir de restriction d'âge donc les PMI sont plus réticentes, n'ayant pas de garde fou.
> Mais si c'est au bénéfice d'un grand frère c'est un point qui peu jouer en ta faveur.
> ...


Merci à toi pour toutes ces explications. Le fait d avoir 2 agréments n a pas été mon choix mais celui de la PMI qui préférait,pour débuter,que je commence par 2
Comme elle m'a expliqué,je peux le faire évoluer d ici qq mois pour en avoir un 3ème 
Après je vais prendre mon temps et voir déjà avec les 2 petits que j'ai.


----------



## Griselda (Dimanche à 20:45)

Honnêtement commencer avec 2 enfants me semble aussi tout à fait correct et raisonnable car même si peut être tu es déjà Maman tu verras que c'est bien différend de prendre en charge les enfants des autres.

Perso, je répondrais à cette Maman, sans épiloguer, que non je n'ai pas de place dispo pour prendre l’aîné aussi mais que je suis certaine qu'il sera très content d'aller au centre aéré avec ses copains de son âge avec des activités exclusivement adaptées à son âge à lui. Alors que chez toi il serait contraint d'être encore au rythme des bébés comme le cadet. Il a beau l'aimer beaucoup il n'appréciera que mieux de le retrouver le soir et le WE qu'il aura eut son temps à lui.

Tu as raison, je ne demanderais pas déjà cette place supplémentaire non plus au risque de passer pour une "gourmande" ou une AM qui ne sait pas dire "non" à un PE quand pourtant c'est raisonnable de le dire. Etre pro c'est ça aussi.

Bienvenue dans le metier.


----------



## Papillon761 (Dimanche à 21:11)

Griselda a dit: 


> Honnêtement commencer avec 2 enfants me semble aussi tout à fait correct et raisonnable car même si peut être tu es déjà Maman tu verras que c'est bien différend de prendre en charge les enfants des autres.
> 
> Perso, je répondrais à cette Maman, sans épiloguer, que non je n'ai pas de place dispo pour prendre l’aîné aussi mais que je suis certaine qu'il sera très content d'aller au centre aéré avec ses copains de son âge avec des activités exclusivement adaptées à son âge à lui. Alors que chez toi il serait contraint d'être encore au rythme des bébés comme le cadet. Il a beau l'aimer beaucoup il n'appréciera que mieux de le retrouver le soir et le WE qu'il aura eut son temps à lui.
> 
> ...


Oui je suis maman de 2 enfants et c est ce que la personne de la PMI m avait en effet expliqué,garder ses propres enfants et ceux des autres est complètement différent.
Je vais en avertir la maman dès demain pour qu'elle ne compte pas sur moi pour le periscolaire lui expliquant pourquoi,elle devrait comprendre je pense.
Je vais abuser un peu ,après tu n es pas obligée de me répondre à ce sujet 😉. J ai reçu mon carnet d accueil avec les coupons à remplir lors d un début (et fin) de contrat. Il est indiqué de le remplir et de le renvoyer sous 8j.
J ai commencé la semaine d adaptation lundi dernier (le 2 janvier) et commence "vraiment" demain donc je devrais le renvoyer là si je ne me trompe. La nounou de ma fille m'a conseillé plutôt d attendre la fin du mois (avec la période d essai qui est d 1 mois pour moi), je ne sais donc pas ....
Saurais-tu me dire stp?


----------



## Sandrine2572 (Dimanche à 21:22)

Comme tu viens de dire les feuilles d entrées et sorties doivent être transmises dans un délai de 8 jours  et cela démarre dès le 1 er jour d adaptation 

Ton contrat début le 1 er jours d adaptation pas après 

Je te conseil de ne pas attendre la fin du mois surtout que tu debute donc autant être dans les clous de suite


----------



## Catie6432 (Dimanche à 21:24)

Il faut le renvoyer dès demain pour être dans les clous. La période d'adaptation est le début du contrat d'accueil.


----------



## Papillon761 (Dimanche à 21:30)

Sandrine2572 a dit: 


> Comme tu viens de dire les feuilles d entrées et sorties doivent être transmises dans un délai de 8 jours  et cela démarre dès le 1 er jour d adaptation
> 
> Ton contrat début le 1 er jours d adaptation pas après
> 
> Je te conseil de ne pas attendre la fin du mois surtout que tu debute donc autant être dans les clous de suite





Catie6432 a dit: 


> Il faut le renvoyer dès demain pour être dans les clous. La période d'adaptation est le début du contrat d'accueil.


J'ai bien fait de demander alors..... merci beaucoup !!


----------



## Catie6432 (Dimanche à 21:46)

Déclarer une arrivée ou un départ d'enfant dans les 8 jours est une obligation. Certains postants sur le forum se sont vus reprocher de ne pas la respecter. Cela peut valoir une suspension ou un retrait d'agrément. Parlez en à l'assistante maternelle de votre fille. Sur ce point elle est en faute et de mauvais conseil. 
Bonne soirée.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (Dimanche à 22:06)

Papillon761 vous avez une Assmat pour votre fille ?


----------



## Papillon761 (Dimanche à 22:21)

Sandrine2572 a dit: 


> Papillon761 vous avez une Assmat pour votre fille ?


Oui


----------



## Sandrine2572 (Dimanche à 22:24)

Elle a quelle âge ?


----------



## Papillon761 (Lundi à 07:24)

Elle vient d avoir 2ans


Sandrine2572 a dit: 


> Elle a quelle âge ?


----------



## Griselda (Lundi à 08:12)

Tu ne dois absolument pas attendre la fin de la periode d'essai (qui n'est pas obligatoire), tu dois imperativement envoyer le document d'entrée ou de sortie sous 8 jours. Si le contrat s'arrête finallement en periode d'essai ou à un autre moment tu renverra le document de sortie.
La Nounou de ta fille t'a donné un faux bon conseil car si la PMI s'en rends compte tu risque un blame, une suspension d'Agrément.
De plus agir ainsi ne viserait qu'à une chose: empecher la PMI de savoir quand des contrats ne se poursuivent pas après la periode d'essaie et demander pourquoi. C'est de la fraude.
Tu dois l'envoyer et c'est 8jours à compter du premier jour d'adaptation qui fait parti du contrat. Ne resquille pas.


----------

